# Metromile Insurance dashboard showing inflated miles



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

On the "dashboard" online that shows usage with daily bar graphs, it is showing miles that are inflated about 26-28% more than the total miles that I actually drove.

I just called them and confirmed that I am actually being billed for the proper amount of miles, so it's not a money issue, just that their website bar graph showing usage is messed up.

They are going to call me back tomorrow to try and get to the bottom of this but it would be interesting to see if this is just a glitch that I am seeing or if any of you guys are also seeing the same problem with their bar graph info.


----------

